# shooting in the center of Strasbourg on the Christmas market France



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello, Happening Now 







A new provisional report states two dead and 11 wounded, the shooter identified and sought.

A shooting left at least two dead and eleven wounded on the Christmas market in Strasbourg, Tuesday, December 11. The shooter, identified, is still wanted, the Strasbourg raid antenna is deployed on site. The city center is cordoned off. The Interior Ministry mentions a "serious public security event" underway in the city. The inhabitants are invited to stay at home. Contacted by Franceinfo, the antiterrorist section of the Paris prosecutor's office, in connection with the Strasbourg public prosecutor's office, claims to be evaluating the situation.


DIRECT. Fusillade à Strasbourg : un nouveau bilan provisoire fait état de deux morts et 11 blessés, le tireur identifié et recherché


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 11, 2018)

Terrorism in a gun-limited society?
Does Macroni know it's possible????


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Terrorism in a gun-limited society?
> Does Macroni know it's possible????



Macroni is monitoring the  "situation"-----pictures
show a very christmasy scene------this "situation"
does not look good


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

It is a terrorist attack the shooter is on a S file


----------



## task0778 (Dec 11, 2018)

A very sad story indeed.   When will the madness end?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

What is an   S  file?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Terrorism in a gun-limited society?
> Does Macroni know it's possible????




More guns and active shooter drills should solve it right.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

otto105 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in a gun-limited society?
> ...



information gained from this event-------should be analyzed
ONCE IT IS OBTAINED


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone who is on a monitoring file who is on the Watch because could likely make a terrorist attack


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 11, 2018)

Wasn't this done last year, too?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 11, 2018)

Violence in a gun-limited society?

Your question proves a lot.


We have 300 millions guns and gun terrorism everywhere...


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

they ID'ed him--------is it a SECRET?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hello, Happening Now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would you like to borrow one of my firearms to shoot back with? How about a nice AK-47 and a couple 9mm pistols?

Would if I could.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Happening Now
> ...


I should maybe now here it gets very violent between the violent protests every Saturday and now we have a  terrorist on the lose, I should go live in the USA it's quieter at the end


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

The shooter was allegedly wounded by soldiers before fleeing and the shooter has been identified, a man of 29, no name revealed yet


----------



## JGalt (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> The shooter was allegedly wounded by soldiers before fleeing and the shooter has been identified, a man of 29, no name revealed yet



As they always do, the media will report that he is a "French citizen". Never mind that his name is "Muhammad Something-or-other" and he wasn't born in France, they always call them a "French citizen."

The dickhead shooter is most likely no more French than I am. They do that in the UK, too. They always call terrorists who commit acts of terrorism in the UK a "British citizen", even though he's an immigrant.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

I went to that Christmas Market a few years ago, it’s one of the largest in Europe.  


They’ll probably try to blame it on a Yellow Vest protestor.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter was allegedly wounded by soldiers before fleeing and the shooter has been identified, a man of 29, no name revealed yet
> ...


Yes, here we have the French who call them " La racaille" and since the manifestation of the Saturdays we saw the police attack the yellow jackets but not attacked the scum La racaille, and Macron had sign the pact to the un that the French did not want. they are alway protected by leftists


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> I went to that Christmas Market a few years ago, it’s one of the largest in Europe.
> 
> 
> They’ll probably try to blame it on a Yellow Vest protestor.


Yes, and you should know that Macron has made announcements for the Yellow Vests but only for a part of the French much remains in misery and the yellow vests wanted to go yet to make a demonstration this Saturday but this attack will ensure that the French will be afraid to go manifest say that it's good timing for Macron I think


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> What is an   S  file?



It means they know it’s a shitbag terrorist, but they’re too afraid to pick him up and deport him because.....you know, it would be “waaaacist”.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

He would have shots again in the center of Strasbourg ( BFMTV)


----------



## JGalt (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



"The Scum." That's pretty good.

We just call them "illegal aliens" or "foreign invaders" here.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> The shooter was allegedly wounded by soldiers before fleeing and the shooter has been identified, a man of 29, no name revealed yet



Funny how they know who it is, yet won’t plaster his name and face all over the place so people can ID him immediately.  Do they want him to kill more people?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I definitely miss the ability to own a firearm while I live in Europe.  Think I’ll be going back to the states soon for this reason.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

True, why not tell the scumbag name and yes show is face, they alway hiding and protect them 
Now 4 people dead, one Gendarme shot.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> True, why not tell the scumbag name and yes show is face, they alway hiding and protect them
> Now 4 people dead, one Gendarme shot.



The fact that they haven't released his name, nationality, or picture is pretty obvious. The media does the same thing here, you know.

But if the perpetrator is white, his face is immediately plastered all over the news within minutes.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Europe have this way of letting people by themself to face the violence like you i prefer the USA because people should be able to defend themself against the danger of a attack


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > True, why not tell the scumbag name and yes show is face, they alway hiding and protect them
> ...


That is true, and i alway Wonder why ? the terrorist are crazy asshole who like to kill the westerner and we Don't know who is the person when the attack is happening


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



the French cops invited the local people to STAY HOME


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

French TV is saying the police tried to pick him up today for some violent incident this morning with a teenager at a shopping mall.  They couldn’t find him, then this happened.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 11, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Violence in a gun-limited society?
> 
> Your question proves a lot.
> 
> ...



Where is there terrorism everywhere?  In Democrat controlled inner cities where blacks kill blacks en masse, and nobody cares?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> French TV is saying the police tried to pick him up today for some violent incident this morning with a teenager at a shopping mall.  They couldn’t find him, then this happened.



his version of   "lying low"   ?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

They would have found grenades in his house, the military right now is looking everywhere in the center of the city, gardens, houses and they wonder if he is alone?


----------



## miketx (Dec 11, 2018)

otto105 said:


> Violence in a gun-limited society?
> 
> Your question proves a lot.
> 
> ...


How do the guns do it?


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 11, 2018)

miketx said:


> How do the guns do it?



Magic.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 11, 2018)

Another day, another Islsmo terror attack in Europe. 

America needs to be just like Europe! says the Leftards.


----------



## HenryBHough (Dec 11, 2018)

A Muslin country like France still allows "Christmas Markets"?

Right....now pull the other finger.....


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> A Muslin country like France still allows "Christmas Markets"?
> 
> Right....now pull the other finger.....


Macron as a thing for the Racaille scumbag they will come over in France by million soon like Merkel did with Germany.

Here a picture of Macron that make French people really angry


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

French TV is of course talking about how they need to get guns off the streets and they are baffled about how to prevent this, since Markets like this already have armed police patrolling them.

The thought of deporting Muslim trash and preventing them from entering in the first place just never enters their brains.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

ban Christmas decorations?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

EU Parliament members are tweeting platitudes like “we will not let terrorism deter us”, which should be interpreted as “we won’t change our stance on immigration or refugees”.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2018)

A shock, because I live only 90 minutes drive from there.

It's a beautiful city, and I visited often.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> EU Parliament members are tweeting platitudes like “we will not let terrorism deter us”, which should be interpreted as “we won’t change our stance on immigration or refugees”.



They said that after Bataclan, and then virtue signalled with candles, flowers and silent  vigils in Paris.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Europe has been forever changed by their ultra Progressive, Socialist leadership.  I think there is a lot of regret by the populace at least in countries like France, Germany, Sweden, and the UK.  The genie is out of the bottle.  There is no going back at this point, and now the people realize that, are desperate and resorting to extreme measures. 

Part of the problem, but only one of many, is the willing importation of Muslim refugees.  Big mistake Europe.  Keep fighting!


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2018)

And now there's a leaky boat full of Iranians about to arrive at the English coast. Knowing they won't be turned away, and causing concerns about possible collisions with ships in the English Channel.


----------



## SexyRadioGal (Dec 11, 2018)

My condolences to the French people.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wasn't this done last year, too?


------------------------------------------  think so but in a different city i think .  And done with a truck but i have forgotten details Marion .


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Europe has been forever changed by their ultra Progressive, Socialist leadership.  I think there is a lot of regret by the populace at least in countries like France, Germany, Sweden, and the UK.  The genie is out of the bottle.  There is no going back at this point, and now the people realize that, are desperate and resorting to extreme measures.
> 
> Part of the problem, but only one of many, is the willing importation of Muslim refugees.  Big mistake Europe.  Keep fighting!


Many thanks to the GOP for Wrecking the Middle East and the world economy where all these refugees come from. who are mainly about as dangerous as kittens and just want to go home. But actually the shooters are 99% born in Europe and citizens like this guy supposedly.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe has been forever changed by their ultra Progressive, Socialist leadership.  I think there is a lot of regret by the populace at least in countries like France, Germany, Sweden, and the UK.  The genie is out of the bottle.  There is no going back at this point, and now the people realize that, are desperate and resorting to extreme measures.
> ...


All these countries were doing great until the gop wrecked the world. Which you brainwashed functional morons don't know about even.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't this done last year, too?
> ...


Berlin truck into Christmas market


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

the GOP wrecked the world?       I am a registered democrat -------but do not see how the GOP,  SPECIFICALLY  ---
wrecked the world.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> the GOP wrecked the world?       I am a registered democrat -------but do not see how the GOP,  SPECIFICALLY  ---
> wrecked the world.


Allowed 911 through sheer incompetence oh, started the stupidest Wars ever, attacking Iraq for no reason at all and we're paying for that forever, their cronyism was behind the GOP World depression of 2008, and 1929 and the S andL bust for that matter. Always a disaster. There giveaway tax rates to the rich have wrecked the middle class and the country the last 35 years, and their propaganda machine a total disgrace, have given us a bunch of GOP zombies totally misinformed and full of hate. And elected a con man but besides that they're fine LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the GOP wrecked the world?       I am a registered democrat -------but do not see how the GOP,  SPECIFICALLY  ---
> ...



your post is garble.   You might just as well claimed
that bacon and eggs did it.    "allowed 9-11"     
"attack Iraq for no reason"       "cronyism 1929"  
"wrecked the middle class"    "con man"  ------how
about rampant tooth decay?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe has been forever changed by their ultra Progressive, Socialist leadership.  I think there is a lot of regret by the populace at least in countries like France, Germany, Sweden, and the UK.  The genie is out of the bottle.  There is no going back at this point, and now the people realize that, are desperate and resorting to extreme measures.
> ...



Did the GOP fuck up Morocco?  How about Algeria, where several French terrorists came from?  Libya?  Oh yea, that one was all Hillary and the Hussein.  How about Syria, which inspires most of the terrorists?  That’s right, your beloved Hussein was the one that callled for the removal of Assad, who never attacked us.

If 99% are born in Europe, what does that have to do with the Middle East anyway?  Funny how libs defend them as being normal citizens, yet these second and even third generation Muslims seem to turn into terrorists in response to Obama’s Middle East policies.  

But, at least you are admitting that European born Muslims are just as likely to be terrorists as any imported Muslim.  Though I suspect that omission slipped out by accident.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They are conspiracy nut jobs who often are against treating water with fluoride... My advice is to read about any of those things in Wikipedia if nothing else.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

Here’s the little terrorist:







Maybe if he screams something about President Trump, Francis can then blame it on the GOP.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 11, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Are Christmas Martkets in Europe GOP sponsored events?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


They seem to be criminals now who want to go out in a blaze of glory. Almost all our citizens of Europe. They can get assault weapons from the terrorist groups or just by being criminals.

Of course I'm trying to tell you to not blame refugees. Who are not dangerous basically. Just like kittens.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Did that comment make any sense to you, super duper? No but terrorist attitudes are caused by stupid GOP Wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, adnd by George Bush's total incompetence which allowed 911. Reagan and his pal Saddam started all this stuff. GOP under HW Bush and Reagan started the crap in Afghanistan. The GOP loves covert operations that absolutely screw up whole regions...Always a disaster. Only their disgraceful propaganda machine makes doops like you possible. The rest of the world thinks you're crazy too...


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 11, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Here’s the little terrorist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reagan the bushes and Trump. Pretty damn obvious if you know the history.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Funny.  Those “kittens” have made rape statistics go through the roof in Sweden and everywhere else they go.

In my area crime skyrocketed after Merkel imported “kittens” to our neighborhoods.


Morons like you are the reason many people’s lives have been ruined.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 12, 2018)

Shooter still on the lose, Macron came on the tv at 2.30 am France time, we are in pirate vigil then the yellow vests will stay at home

Photo of the shooter.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



OH----you are from New Jersey.     I do not need Wikki.  
I know the technique of  BUZZ WORDS ----vital to silly
propagandaists like you


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Here’s the little terrorist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


President Bush more likely, dunce.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s the little terrorist:
> ...



the history of what?       History did not BEGIN with Bush


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



So if all that is true, what does it have to do with Christmas Markets in Germany and France, especially when they were the biggest critics of our actions in the ME?

I can’t wait to see you connect these dots.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Historian, not propagandist. and lifelong Democrat 4 damn good reason. The GOP is a disgrace along with its propaganda machine. Democrats don't have propagandists, they have historians and journalists..Idiot.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


That's funny, idiot, seeing as they had troops there and Afghanistan.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


The history of Reagan and the bushes in Afghanistan and it Iraq. Regan helping his pal Saddam with biological weapons, sublime Osama bin laden with weapons in Afghanistan in the 90s. Basically getting us involved all over the Muslim World in bad ways.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



there is a HINDU holiday----DIWALI-------we just passed
one.     It involves lots of special sweets and little lights
as decorations and----some other stuff.    Big time shopping.
There have been several events of Islamic terrorism on
DIVALI MARKETS   over the past several years-------
REPUBLICAN MEDIATED?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



So in your eyes, all these European countries are just as guilty as “war criminals like Bush”.  

And you claim you’re not a propagandist.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Well, only in the sense that they caused a world depression and depressions cause chaos and turmoil in places like India and Pakistan.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


And of course Pakistan is next to Afghanistan and a refuge 2 terrorists. So yes GOP at the bottom of it again.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



you are very confused.     US action in Afghanistan was
instigated by Russian Imperialist action there.   We made a HUGE mistake by funding the  TALIBAN (Pakistani islamists who went to Afghanistan for  SHAHID OPPORTUNITY---but we thought they were helping
Afghanis)     Osama went to Afghanistan because it is
a very good place to hide amongst fellow sunni maniacs. 
We did not aid  Osama


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I do not understand economics------but I do know that
economic depressions have been occurring thruout
history------documented even in the OT.   No one
creates them


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



How about the Barbary Wars, America’s first foreign war after the revolution? Thomas Jefferson must had done something to provoke those Sultans, eh?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


No Bush lied. and got us int o Iraq for no reason. I never said
anything about war criminal. Just an idiot like Cheney and rumsfeld and Reagan. Bush senior was a fool too.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Do you have any reasonable arguments or just total b*******? Jefferson was a Democrat by another name, not a Republican in today's sense at all.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



of course he did-------HE TEMPTED HIM----the pirates
were emulating  AL NABI----who did lots of caravan
raids.     Piracy is nothing more than PLUNDER UPON 
VULNERABLE VESSELS OF TRADE---on the high seas. 
----like plunder of caravans in the wilderness. 
Barbary pirates are to the high seas as muhummadand his merry men were to the SILK ROAD


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I think Reagan is the beginning of this catastrophe. Did nothing worthwhile,caused the ruin of our infrastructure and middle-class and a giveaway to the rich, for 35 years now. And the worst propaganda machine ever in our history.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Are you drunk question mark has nothing relevant to the present time at all. Pure gibberish.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



franc------you must be very young.    Carter preceded Reagan--------the most messy idiot in history.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Cronyism and corruption and deregulation and greed, the GOP way. 1929 1989 2008 ALL corrupt caused by the GOP. Or you know nothing of history.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



in the USSR -----way back when I was young-----
SCHIZOPHRENIA   was attributed to  "capitalism" <<<
not just by the government------but even by the medical
establishment


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is politics. Old history not. GOP idiocy.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So depressions just happened eh? Don't believe in economics huh or history? Pretty silly.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


1929 was caused by eight years of GOP deregulation, mainly being able to buy on margin only 10%. Ditto 1989 and 2008 deregulation and cronyism with regulators not doing their job, ready to move into lobbying....


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What exactly did they mean by capitalism envy of wealthy people? Of westerners? Interesting but irrelevant.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



by capitalism----they were referring to the social and economic  SYSTEM ------as very inferior to the glory
of  COMMUNISM.    The idea is that capitalism is so
unfair that people GO NUTS.    Not at all irrevelant


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Francis is a Marxist, therefore he MUST blame the West and capitalism for every bad thing to happen in the world either directly or indirectly. He is a shill, and will never be anything more than a shill on behalf of Marxism.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Well one finding by experts was that 26% of Americans were mentally unstable. Why are we the only country without Health Care daycare living wage good vacations good infrastructure, cheap college and training, ID card to end it illegal immigration.... Very stressful.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Marxism wants government dictatorship that owns all industry and business, and you are an idiot. Socialism is fair capitalism with a good safety net, everywhere but GOP dupe World, Dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


I only blame the GOP in the western world, brainwashed functional moron. I love the Western World you stupid a*******.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



you must be very young---totally unfamiliar with Russian
immigrants in the USA,  and any other immigrant groups
to the US,   NEVAH BEEN ANYWHERE in the world outside of middle class USA and in close proximity to
Mc Donalds    -----I got expert news for you,
"MENTALLY UNSTABLE"  is not a thing you do have
no IDEA how things are   OVAH DER


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




your 10th grade social studies teacher as sold you a
BILL OF GOODS


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I am 67 and I have been to Europe a lot I have a masters in European history of the twentieth century basically. And speak fluent French. And yes Americans are pretty nutty. I like them a lot anyway. Where do you live?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


my mother is English and her sister owned a bar in Spain and I tried to move there. Not allowed really.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So you are totally wrong again and forever here LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



USA and world-------I have had my finger in the ass holes
of persons of all races and religions


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Way too much information. Old Russian eh? Rosie would indicate you are female dot-dot.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Wikipedia and my masters in history professors told me and French people and English and Germans and swedish. You are wrong wrong wrong get it? So you are a Russian woman and you listen to Rush Limbaugh all the time? Very strange and very wrong.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



silly and all wrong


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So you've been brainwashed by both Russians and right-wing Americans that socialism is communism and communism is socialism?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


We are all socialists now!---Finland prime minister when Obama Care passed...


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You are all Marxists, and you don’t even deny it.  Marxism will always end up in tyranny, even if it starts off as “compassionate socialism”.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

Back to topic at hand, this shitbag was convicted of shit in Germany, then went to France. Now they think he is escaped back to Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Back to topic at hand, this shitbag was convicted of shit in Germany, then went to France. Now they think he is escaped back to Germany.



He was known to security services. Like many of them.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Historian, not propagandist. and lifelong Democrat 4 damn good reason. The GOP is a disgrace along with its propaganda machine. Democrats don't have propagandists, they have historians and journalists..Idiot.



I admit the failings of the GOP, and establishment Republicans.  Trump is certainly not one of them as it is obvious his own party never supported him, and still hates him.

You, on the other hand just parrot Democrat talking points, and spout the mindless liberal/progressive narrative, and their failed agenda.  Maybe look in the mirror and self evaluate.  You are the reason we have so much division in this country, and are going down a socialist/communist path.  It is disgusting, and pathetic.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Despite the precautions, it still happened.

From The Guardian:


Strasbourg’s Christmas market, which started in 1570, is one of France’s most popular seasonal events. The “Grande Ile” where the market is held is surrounded by water, on one side the main channel of the River Ill and the other by the Canal du Faux-Rempart, is accessible only by bridges.

Since the Paris terrorist attacks in 2015, the event has been held under high security. 

Access to the area is controlled and visitors bags are searched. Vehicles are banned from the area.

In 2016, a truck was deliberately driven into the Christmas market in Berlin, killing 12 people and injuring 56 others. The perpetrator, Anis Amri, a Tunisian who had failed to gain asylum in Germany, was killed four days later in a shootout with police near Milan in Italy.

The attack comes during a period of intense tension across France after four weeks of civil unrest by anti-government protesters from the _gilets jaunes _movement.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 12, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe has been forever changed by their ultra Progressive, Socialist leadership.  I think there is a lot of regret by the populace at least in countries like France, Germany, Sweden, and the UK.  The genie is out of the bottle.  There is no going back at this point, and now the people realize that, are desperate and resorting to extreme measures.
> ...


Obama invaded Syria and Libya because of conservatives!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 12, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Franco is a Commie Marxist dupe shill. He also lies frequently like the Duper he is.

Don't let him dupe ya.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't this done last year, too?
> ...



Same here.



francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Kittens? You're an A-grade idiot, you know that? I suggest you adopt a litter of those "kittens" and take them into your home, SuperDuper. Feed and clothe them. Clean their dirty feet marks off your toilet seat. Buy them a couple goats.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



That's why all the entrances to Christmas  Markets have concrete road blocks, to deter ramming trucks. Armed police too. I shall be walking through mine shortly. Wonder  if they've stepped up security even more.

So much for  EU open borders. The Germans are now controlling the French German crossing near Strasbourg, on account of this latest atrocity.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   too little too late .   I see the same thing in the USA as the USA and other countries may take positive steps like shutting borders but only after the USA or other countries have been Seeded with 'fifth column' of enemies and the 'aiders and abettors' of the enemies   Mindful .


----------



## OldLady (Dec 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wasn't this done last year, too?


In Germany.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't this done last year, too?
> ...



With a truck, right?


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


---------------------------------------  HEARD ,  think that he was born in 'france' but HEARD that he was still a muslim and thats the main problem which MIGHT be reported accurately OldLady .   Besides that the 'governments' of the world lie and omit fact and the truth when they Spin what they report anyway OldLady .


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------   is this the truck attack at at a 'german' Christmas Market  ??    ---  Berlin terror attack: ISIS claim responsibility for market horror crash as new manhunt gets underway - Independent.ie   ---


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Just come by the Christmas Market to this place where I am now.

As I thought, increased police presence.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The Bataclan terrorists were able to drive with ease up and down the motorway between Paris and Brussels.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I wonder where that assassin got his gun from. In a country with strict gun control.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

It seems he was born in Strasbourg. He has a string of incarcerations for various offenses and was recognized in prison for violence and proselytizing. Reports are he shouted "allahu akbar" while committing the crimes.
Interesting the choices about how to translate that expression.
Allah is the name for the Islamic deity and has come to mean god in Arabic. So, newspapers mostly translate this as "god is great". However, god in English is merely a generic term. In Western cultures the most significant religions refer to the central deity as Yahweh or similar, not Allah. So, saying "God is great" and saying "Allah is great (or, sometimes translated as "greater") is not the same thing. It is a political decision as to which way it is reported.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

and then , from what i remember the muslims held a RAPE PARTY on New Years night at parties  party in , think it was various 'german' cities .   Lots of women were attacked i think .  ---  Leaked document says 2,000 men allegedly assaulted 1,200 German women on New Year’s Eve    ---


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> It seems he was born in Strasbourg. He has a string of incarcerations for various offenses and was recognized in prison for violence and proselytizing. Reports are he shouted "allahu akbar" while committing the crimes.
> Interesting the choices about how to translate that expression.
> Allah is the name for the Islamic deity and has come to mean god in Arabic. So, newspapers mostly translate this as "god is great". However, god in English is merely a generic term. In Western cultures the most significant religions refer to the central deity as Yahweh or similar, not Allah. So, saying "God is great" and saying "Allah is great (or, sometimes translated as "greater") is not the same thing. It is a political decision as to which way it is reported.


-----------------------------------   also , i hear that the 'arabic phrase' is ' god is greatest' .   Which makes me think is that the phrase would be ---  ' our god is greatest ' ---  and i suppose that that means that it is a political phrase .  I don't know , just a comment   '4eye' .


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It seems he was born in Strasbourg. He has a string of incarcerations for various offenses and was recognized in prison for violence and proselytizing. Reports are he shouted "allahu akbar" while committing the crimes.
> ...


It can certainly be taken that way, even by a neutral observer. Personally, I think it should always be reported in English by the most literal translation; i.e., "Allah is great (or greater or greatest)". That is the most honest phrasing.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

One of the pleasures of life was driving over to France; eating, drinking, and shopping.

Never thought it would happen in a city like Strasbourg.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and then , from what i remember the muslims held a RAPE PARTY on New Years night at parties  party in , think it was various 'german' cities .   Lots of women were attacked i think .  ---  Leaked document says 2,000 men allegedly assaulted 1,200 German women on New Year’s Eve    ---



Took three days for the German press to report that.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and then , from what i remember the muslims held a RAPE PARTY on New Years night at parties  party in , think it was various 'german' cities .   Lots of women were attacked i think .  ---  Leaked document says 2,000 men allegedly assaulted 1,200 German women on New Year’s Eve    ---
> ...


Press bravery again.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



The Germans seem reluctant to report this stuff.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh look the MSM will omit who adn what really did it.

MSM and Gov. want their idiots to think some white cracker carrying a bible did it .  Leftist are to dumb to realize to this day you can't hide that bs it always comes out.

ALLAH AKBAR is what was said.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 12, 2018)

If it wasn’t for the internet and YouTube, the MSM wouldn’t report it at all.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If only they were alone in that! The cowardice of journalism is incredible. From Rushdie to the Danish cartoons, spinelessness has taken over in reporting.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

theHawk said:


> If it wasn’t for the internet and YouTube, the MSM wouldn’t report it at all.


Frighteningly, that could be true.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn’t for the internet and YouTube, the MSM wouldn’t report it at all.
> ...



Case in point. The peaceful Brexit march in London, attended by hundreds, hardly, if atall, reported by the BBC.


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


All the more reason that we should be careful here to communicate as intelligently and honestly as possible.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

i believe that 'german' , french and other Western Governments are putting the thumb on and squashing MEDIA reporting in many , many cases and its a Western World Phenomena happening throughout the WESTERN World so that Governments can achieve their goals .


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS, FROM ISLAM*

Europe’s recent Christmas innovation, where muslims murder infidels, has really taken root. Last night in Strasburg three innocents were shot dead and twelve injured at a Christmas market.

Apparently he was deported from Germany and has 27 convictions across Germany, France and Switzerland. So jolly well done to everyone who allowed it to happen.

Apparently the authorities think the killer has fled France. So thumbs up for Schengen too.

Posted in ATW


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 12, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Historian, not propagandist. and lifelong Democrat 4 damn good reason. The GOP is a disgrace along with its propaganda machine. Democrats don't have propagandists, they have historians and journalists..Idiot.
> ...


Trump shows that the GOP has been taken over by its propaganda machine, all he had to do to get the nomination was parrot the total BS that is the platform that you dupes believe. Only you have a propaganda machine that lies Non-Stop, dumbass. What do you think of is leftist propaganda is journalism that is agreed with all around the world. Only TV and newspapers run by Rupert Murdoch agree with your crap. None of your phony scandals against Democrats have ever gotten anywhere with law enforcement mutual defense or journalism. Brainwashed functional moron. Enjoy watching your house of cards fall apart as the orange idiot con man thief demagogue is tossed, along with your garbage propaganda machine hopefully. 35 years of giveaway to the rich idiot GOPers and screwing the rest is finally ending.


----------



## pismoe (Dec 12, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *HAPPY CHRISTMAS, FROM ISLAM*
> 
> Europe’s recent Christmas innovation, where muslims murder infidels, has really taken root. Last night in Strasburg three innocents were shot dead and twelve injured at a Christmas market.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------   some interesting comments in your 'link'  Mindful .


----------



## .08 (Dec 31, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


>



*It is calling islamists these killings and its pure evil with innocent.*


----------

